# Really annoying Firefox problem! Problem loading page!



## sbarlage07 (Aug 21, 2004)

Man this is getting frustrating. At one particular website, fantasygames.sandboxplus.com/..., Firefox won't load the pages. Almost every time, I get the screen in my attached picture. But then I usually hit try again or reload and it usually loads right the second time. Every once in a while it takes a 2nd or 3rd try to load. Since I have dial-up, this is really frustrating because I hate waiting on it. Many times, the page is already like 95% loaded and then the Problem Loading Page screen shows up, like out of no where. And it's not like this site's pages take a long time to load either, they take about the same time to load as most other sites. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Does this only happen on this one site? In many cases, this simply means that your browser timed out and "gave up" before it received the page to load. You may have a slow Internet connection as in your dialup, or the server might be extremely busy. Does the same happen in IE?


----------



## sbarlage07 (Aug 21, 2004)

it's only this site and only firefox. IE is just way too ridiculously slow so I use Firefox. It doesn't even take a long time to load so I don't get why it is timing out. After like 25-30 seconds it's almost done loading but then it just times out.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I went to the site you listed and it loaded quickly in my *Firefox 1.5.0.2*. You might try the site from Firefox Safe Mode. From your start menu> *Mozilla Firefox*> *Mozilla Firefox(Safe Mode)*. This will run Firefox with the default theme and no extensions. If it loads, then you have an extension or theme that is effecting Firefox.


----------



## Mithrilhall (Mar 28, 2001)

I just check the website using Firefox and it's working fine for me (1.5.0.2) and I have about 10 extensions loaded.

Out of curiousity are you going through a router?


----------

